# Dialer lässt sich nicht entfernen und hat sich illegal insta



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Dialer auf meinem Laptop der sich mit allen Mitteln nicht entfernen lässt. Ich habe es manuell bei der Registry Sache versucht oder auch mit diversen Dialer Vernichtungsprogrammen. Sie haben ihn zwar erkannt, konnten ihn aber auch nicht restlos löschen. Und egal wie viel ich davon finde und lösche, bei jedem neustart installiert es sich wieder neu. 
Außerdem habe ich diesen Dialer nicht runtergeladen und auch nicht meine Zustimmung dazu gegeben. Er verstößt somit gegen das Gesetzt. Kann ich irgendetwas tun um ihn zu entfernen und den Anbieter zur Strecke zu bringen?
Ich habe jetzt nur Glück weil ich mich mit DSL Einwähle und keine andere Verbindung habe, sonst wäre ich von den Kosten her schon im A****
Bitte helft mir


----------



## sascha (24 Februar 2005)

Name des Dialers, Einwahlnummer? Welche Programme schon eingesetzt?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2005)

TIBS41 nennt er sich bei der Netzwerkverbindung
SEX heisst die Anwendung

ich habe folgende Programme verwendet um ihn zu löschen

Zone Alarm
Spybot - Search & Destroy
0190 Warner


----------



## Dino (24 Februar 2005)

Eine gute Idee ist sicherlich auch die Benutzung von HiJackThis. Und eine noch besssere Idee wäre es, dieses Tool oder auch Spybot im abgesicherten Modus (F8 beim Rechnerstart) zu verwenden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

danke, aber was würde das für einen Unterschied machen wenn ich Spybot im abgesicherten Modus aktiviere??? (Ich kenne mich damit nich so gut aus)
Und noch eine Frage, wo kann ich die andere Software zum Download finden?
Danke


----------



## sascha (25 Februar 2005)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

danke ich habe es runtergeladen, weiß aber nun nicht weiter da 
das zuviel Fachenglisch für mich ist...*shit*


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2005)

> danke, aber was würde das für einen Unterschied machen wenn ich Spybot im abgesicherten Modus aktiviere??? (Ich kenne mich damit nich so gut aus)


 tu's einfach  Er weiß schon, wovon er spricht...

*************
vermutlich gehören die Dialer in diese "Familie" http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8773 _wenn das jemand bestätigen könnte, könnte man dann den thread-Titel ändern?_

TIBS-Chef Peter P* hat eine Krankenakte bei den britischen Behörden und eine ferne Kinderschutzorganisation versuchte von Florida aus (bislang vergeblich), ihm auf die Füsse zu treten...

Die britischen Behörden haben die "smooth content" 2004 wegen Nichtzahlung von Strafgeldern mit 





> access barred to all of their lines


 bestraft. 
_Quelle: größere pdf-Datei: "ICSTIS quarterly december 2004", http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/ICSTIS_Quarterly_Dec04.pdf_

Dass er Mitglied eines höchst aktiven und mit der ICSTIS kooperierenden und sie bei der Prüfung von Anbietern "unterstützenden" Lobbyverbandes ist, haben die nicht gemerkt, oder es macht nichts, mit welchen Firmen man kooperiert. Der normale user blickt da eh nicht durch... Aber tun's denn die europäischen Regulierungsbehörden? 

Peter P* ist ein umfassender Anbieter, der Dialer anbietet (tibsys*), Content (smooth), Einen Telco besitzt (wswtelecom), eine offshore-Firmen-Firma in der Schweiz (Longfield Management) gehört irgendwie auch dazu usw. usf.


> We can also form companies in British Virgin Is, Nevis, Panama, Seychelles, Turks & Caicos, USA, Cyprus, Gibraltar, Hong Kong, Mauritius, Bahamas and Belize on request.



Seine Firma/Firmen sind ein beeindruckendes Exempel dafür, wie diese Firmen organisiert sind. Als Laie kann man nur darüber staunen und sich extremst verwundert die Augen reiben, dass so was jahrelang ungestört entstehen kann... In England und anderswo.... Denn in Deutschland gibt es solche Firmen auch. 


> Bis 60% legale Steuerminderung für Erotik-Unternehmen, Haftungsfreistellung, reduzierter Alterschutz, Anonymität möglich


 (einfach mal nach dem Satz googlen, wen's interessiert)
Ich vermute, dass es halt genau so läuft wie bei den grossen Konzernen... Die PMG hat ihre Firmen auch in Zypern & Gibraltar und der (in diesem Fall schwedische) Staat kuckt in die Röhre...
So läuft's Business... Angesichts der Milliarden, die hier relativ legal den Volkswirtschaften entzogen werden, spielen die paar Dialerabzocker eigentlich keine Rolle, treffen einen aber halt irgendwie "konkreter"...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Februar 2005)

*Off Topic*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute, dass es halt genau so läuft wie bei den grossen Konzernen... Die PMG hat ihre Firmen auch in Zypern & Gibraltar und der (in diesem Fall schwedische) Staat kuckt in die Röhre...
> So läuft's Business... Angesichts der Milliarden, die hier relativ legal den Volkswirtschaften entzogen werden, spielen die paar Dialerabzocker eigentlich keine Rolle, treffen einen aber halt irgendwie "konkreter"...


[völlig off topic]
@Aka Aka,
rate mal, wo die DHL ihr Hauptquartier haben? Lösung: Cayman Islands.

Gab da mal einen netten Spiegelartikel zu, in dem behauptet wurde, dass die DHL lediglich wegen dieses radikalen Off-Shorings profitabel ist. Nett, für die Tochter unseresehemaliges Staatsunternehmens Deutsche Post... Schade, dass ich nicht  genug Geld habe, dass sich das Gründen ausländischer Firmen lohnt... 
[/off topic]


----------



## Bremsklotz (25 Februar 2005)

> danke ich habe es runtergeladen, weiß aber nun nicht weiter da
> das zuviel Fachenglisch für mich ist...*shit*


Spybot gibt es auch in deutscher Sprache.
Ganz oben bei "Sprache" findest du die einzelnen Sprachen.
Bei Hijackthis klickst du einfach den obersten Button an.
Für Hijackthis gibt es auch eine autom. Logfileauswertung, ich bin bis jetzt ganz gut damit gefahren, trotzdem musst du bei einigen Einträgen selber wissen, ob du sie kennst und bewusst installiert hast oder nicht.
Der link dazu:
http://www.hijackthis.de/index.php
Wenn dann noch Fragen offen sind, die logfile als *ATTACHMENT* posten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

spybot habe ich im abgesicherten Modus verwendet, es hat nicht funktioniert!!!!

Und dieses Hich... also dieses englische Programm ist ein Scheiß! Das ich den ersten oberen Buttom anklicken muss ist mir klar, dann erscheint diese Liste, aber in dieser Liste finde ich diesen Dailer nicht, das ist ja eben das Problem, er hat soviele Namen 

Kann denn mir als LAIE wirklich niemand helfen diesen blöden Dialer zu entfernen?


----------



## Dino (25 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann denn mir als LAIE wirklich niemand helfen diesen blöden Dialer zu entfernen?


Ich denke mal, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Dir hier jemand helfen kann, gar nicht mal so gering ist. Voraussetzung wäre aber, dass Du gut gemeinte Hinweise annimmst wie z.B.





			
				Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann noch Fragen offen sind, die logfile als ATTACHMENT posten.


Danach sehen wir weiter!
Speichere also das Logfile und füge es als Attachment einem Posting bei.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

*So das zeigt mir das Programm*

Logfile


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

C:\Programme\WebSiteViewer\127035.dlr 

das ist die DialerAnwendung!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2005)

Hier hat jemand eine remove-tool gemacht, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das funktioniert.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=94038#94038

Diese britischen M* (ooops) sollte man mal etwas energischer bekämpfen. Hat der hier noch so rumgesülzt, der Mr Kn*kopf!
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=65903#65903 und ff
(Mr Kn*kopf ist Kopf von Coulomb)


----------



## virenscanner (28 Februar 2005)

@Tifany

Bitte sende mir die folgenden Dateien (pro Datei eine Mail) an die Adresse [email protected]

C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsitoznh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\muklzfgy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\uwjvjyc.exe


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Hallo !
Ich hatte das gleiche Teil  (Dialer) auch drauf.
Hatte auch so gut wie keine Vorkenntnisse diesbezüglich. (Gottseidank DSL)
Nach langem Kampf habe ich ihn nun endlich (hoffentlich) besiegt. Und mein Rechner laüft seit 3 Wochen wieder Problemlos.
Habe so ziemlich alle Tipps ausprobiert.
Folgendes hat letztendlich geholfen.
PC im abgesicherten Modus gestartet.
Dann alles was ich an Virenscannern, Anti Dialern etc ergattern konnte drüber laufen lassen. (SpyBot, Norton Antivirus, Microsoft Antyspy, und noch ein paar andere)
Alle Verknüpfungen in der Registry gelöscht die auf den Dialer hinwiesen (z.B. websiteviewer, 123450 exe, ) Alles entsprechenden Dateien in dem  Windows Sytem32 Ordner gelöscht - auch da gibt es Vernüpfungen ) In Temporären Verzeichnissen gab es auch Verknüpfungen (Ist schon recht mühsam alles zusammen zu suchen.
Danach nicht vergessen den Mülleimer zu leeren. 
Ganz wichtig ist die Systemwiederherstellung zu DEAKTIVIEREN sonst kommet das Teil immer wieder,
So und nun noch etwas was ich in einem Amerikanischen Forum gelesen habe. 
Wenn du all dies getan hast, dann den Rechner auf die brutale Weiße abstellen (Netztstecker ziehen) 
Hatte zwar auch Bammel davor, aber nun habe ich meine Ruhe und hoffe es bleibt so.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2005)

Wer noch Informationen zu diesen Diallern hat, insbesondere über angewählte Nummern oder Herkunft der Dateien oder Analysen der Dateien, bitte PN (Anfrage im Rahmen einer ehrenamtlichen Auftragsrecherche, Ergebnisse werden evtl. erst im Oktober oder November bekannt gegeben)
gruss
aka
(P.S.: Besonderes Interesse besteht an angewählten UK-Nummern)


----------

